

How Can Creatives Best Interact With The Web? - socalsamba
http://howtosplitanatom.com/news/creatives-distribution-and-the-power-of-the-web/

======
GavinB
"Where once a musician would spend months praying that her demo reached the
ear of the right A&R scout, now MySpace and GarageBand allow her to reach
anyone, anywhere across the world."

No, it's actually still a huge amount of work to get any kind of success in
the music or fine art worlds. Now, you get to be your own marketing team,
label, and booking agency. And the labels wait to see who wins that game, then
grabs them.

~~~
socalsamba
I think that's the pertinent question. Can you web really be used to rise
above the noise or is it still a mainstream media world?

~~~
yters
Well phrased.

------
jamesbritt
"Creatives"?

~~~
icky
As opposed to the rest of humanity, code-named "chopped liver"... ;-)

